# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  preporuka za gonale

## narnija

drage moje,

jedno pitanjce, ja bih išla na ivf u Vili , ali naravno da bih dobila gonale od HZZo trebam preporuku od spec. ginekologa iz državnih bolnica koje su navedene u onom čl. zakona koji se odnosi na to. Kako doći do  preporuke iz tih bolnica i tih spec. ginekologa kad nisam iz ZG, a žao mi je davati tolike novce a imam pravo po HZZO. To uopće nije fer , jer radim već 14 godina nisam na bolovanju bila mjesec dana u svih 14 godina i sada kada nešto trebam opet ne možeš do toga.?    

Kakova su vaša iskustva ? :?

----------


## Dodirko

To se može??

----------


## narnija

Naravno da se može ,

dobiješ preporuku od spec. ginekologa iz SD, VV, Petrova itd i onda s tom preporukom odeš kod soc. gin koja ti narući gonale i kada ih dobiješ odeš kod bilo kojeg priv. klinika i tamo naravno platiš samo postupak , ali kažem teško je doći do tih preporuka  :/

----------


## Dodirko

Hm....  Da li je itko to napravio?

----------


## ia30

poznam jednu curu koja je uzela lijekove u Petrovoj a postupak odradila na ivf polikl.,ali ipak se radi o istom doc-u pa je sve moguće!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma to je druga stvar-glavni u IVF poliklinici je ujedno i doc u Petrovoj!!!!

----------

